# I have my first 6volt trolling motor do you have old fishing gear? Post a picture!



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I bought this used in my youth from my cousin that upgraded to a nicer one. I didn't have a boat but I cut grass for cash so I coughed up the $4 for it. How I wish I had kept those old lures. Not that I'd sell them or this motor. I also have my first foot controlled one in the shed somewhere and it is crazy looking too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats pretty cool. What brand is it? Can't say I've ever seen one quite like that!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Thats pretty cool. What brand is it? Can't say I've ever seen one quite like that!


All it says is Whisper 6 volt. Not sure if that's a name brand or not? Somebody on here may know or even had or have one. It's all stainless steel and still runs fine lol.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

DenOhio said:


> All it says is Whisper 6 volt. Not sure if that's a name brand or not? Somebody on here may know or even had or have one. It's all stainless steel and still runs fine lol.


I bet! Its looks well built. From what I can gather those were made by Pfleuger in the 60s-70s. I also read Pfleuger then sold all their parts to another company who may have continued to make them for a time. Either way, cool piece! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...looks like a Pflueger Phantom. Possibly an M2 model.

I've got a Pflueger
Supreme M30 that is a neat little trolling mtr. I keep it on the back of a 16' Starcraft Pikemaster and on low, it usually pushes the boat at a great slow trolling speed. The aluminum mount has a built in aluminum guide/slide the shaft and mtr fits in. You pull a knob to lower mtr. into the water. The best thing I've found the lube that aluminum slide/guide is wax. I just use my bow string wax and mtr tilts easily.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Yep...looks like a Pflueger Phantom. Possibly an M2 model.
> 
> I've got a Pflueger
> Supreme M30 that is a neat little trolling mtr. I keep it on the back of a 16' Starcraft Pikemaster and on low, it usually pushes the boat at a great slow trolling speed. The aluminum mount has a built in aluminum guide/slide the shaft and mtr fits in. You pull a knob to lower mtr. into the water. The best thing I've found the lube that aluminum slide/guide is wax. I just use my bow string wax and mtr tilts easily.


Yup, you for sure know this motor! Thanks for the description. You know far more about it than I do. I guess at this point it would only be good for a mancave deco piece but I can say it was well made. Again, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I have one that appears to be exactly like the one you show in the picture. Got it from my wife's grandfather who used to haul it up to the Flamon River above Montreal back in the day. Still runs, but I have it put away.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specwar said:


> I have one that appears to be exactly like the one you show in the picture. Got it from my wife's grandfather who used to haul it up to the Flamon River above Montreal back in the day. Still runs, but I have it put away.


I bought my boat off an elderly fella that could no longer launch the boat. He did a lot of trolling and had the old M30 on the back with an 8hp Merc. There is also a foot controlled motorguide on the front.
The fella stated that he mostly trolled and very rarely ever used the front trolling mtr. He bragged all over that old Pflueger
All the while I looked at the boat, I was thinking to myself that the 1st thing coming off the boat was that old trolling Mtr.
Even though it was in great shape, just couldn't see me having a use for it.
Bought the boat and as we all do, started setting it up for my style of fishing. First thing I did was take it off and found a spot in the garage to store it.
Well...it didn't take many trips to figure out just how handy having a small trolling mtr in the back really is in certain styles of fishing. Really makes it nice for getting boat positioned exactly like you want it to anchor on a good crappie hole. Especially when fishing by yourself on a windy day or in current. Too, like I stated before, it pushes that boat on low at an excellent trolling speed.
Guess us young whippersnappers need to listen to the 'more seasoned' guys eh?
If I go bass fishing plugging the banks, it usually comes off. Crappie or Saugeye, it goes back on.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

minty Cardinal 4


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Specwar said:


> I have one that appears to be exactly like the one you show in the picture. Got it from my wife's grandfather who used to haul it up to the Flamon River above Montreal back in the day. Still runs, but I have it put away.


Nice save it!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

fastwater said:


> I bought my boat off an elderly fella that could no longer launch the boat. He did a lot of trolling and had the old M30 on the back with an 8hp Merc. There is also a foot controlled motorguide on the front.
> The fella stated that he mostly trolled and very rarely ever used the front trolling mtr. He bragged all over that old Pflueger
> All the while I looked at the boat, I was thinking to myself that the 1st thing coming off the boat was that old trolling Mtr.
> Even though it was in great shape, just couldn't see me having a use for it.
> ...


You are right we can learn from them! Who knows maybe one day I'll put it on the boat.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> minty Cardinal 4
> 
> View attachment 222934


Nice, is it a Century? Doesn't look familiar to me.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Zebco Cadinal 4


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh, don't think I've seen that before. How old is it if you know?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 222933


That's an awesome piece buddy! Great post


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

69 to 71 "around"


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The Zebco Cardinal was a great reel! I had several at one time. Their simplicity in design made them great for use in colder weather. Zebco was sued by Abu Garcia over the Cardinal name and lost. So they had to discontinue the line. I had a friend who was a collector of fishing paraphernalia and offered to buy me new reels for the Zebco's, which I did. I'm sorry I did now! Lol!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

polebender said:


> The Zebco Cardinal was a great reel! I had several at one time. Their simplicity in design made them great for use in colder weather. Zebco was sued by Abu Garcia over the Cardinal name and lost. So they had to discontinue the line. I had a friend who was a collector of fishing paraphernalia and offered to buy me new reels for the Zebco's, which I did. I'm sorry I did now! Lol!


I bet you do regret that move lol. I too let some stuff go giving it to kids that needed poles and such but it's all good.


----------

